# Changing Table



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone have plans for a baby's changing table that they may share? 

I have looked in several places and not having much luck. Daughter is due in June, reckon I should get busy.

Thanks

Al


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Keep in mind a changing table is not used very long and you will have to find somewhere to store it. I think I would just buy a cheap one and either give it away or dispose of it when you're done with it. If you just want to make one it would help if you would post some pictures of the rest of the furniture in the room so others could help with the design.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

There really is no "rest of the furniture" as this is a starting piece for the young couple. I am thinking of something from oak, solid or ply, or some other light color.

Also looking at something that the top, or pad holding area, could be subsequently removed, leaving a dresser type piece left for use by the youngster as time moves on.

Two or three drawers, an open area storage, a top roughly 16 X 32 inches. 

Nothing really fancy, most likely don't have the skills for that anyway.

Will keep on looking, thanks for your time.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

The Amish changing table my grandmother-in-law gave us is fairly clever: normal dresser, drawer rails mounted in the center of the drawer sidewall, so it can be flipped upside down. One side up has a regular dresser top, the other side up is a box to hold the changing pad and supplies. I'll try to remember to upload a picture for you, but really any dresser plan would work so long as the bottom is changed into a box for the changing pad and the drawers are mounted so they are reversible.


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

For the contemporary home.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok I voiced my concerns about a changing table getting obsolete. How about making something like this. Make a chest of drawers to where the top is just mounted from underneath with screws. When you build it make a extra top without the wings and pack it away. When the changing table part of it becomes obsolete just change the top and you have a chest of drawers.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I made this one for my daughter about 5 years ago out of pine. I got the plans by taking measurements of furniture at baby's-r-us store. it is 54" long and 34" high with the highest is 44" tall on the end. It is 18 3/4" deep. The table top for the changing part is as long as a changing mattress that you purchase, I think it is 39" long. The bun feet (4" high) allow you to stand in front of the dresser without banging your toes into the bottom of the dresser. I just recently made one from oak for my daughter-in-law with the same dimensions.






Behind the side door there are 3 shelves equally spaced.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

I just made one for my daughter & SIL. They bought an el cheapo three drawer dresser (from Goodwill?) and I made a top that sits over the dresser top. It has a space for a change pad, and the other "stuff" needed to change diapers.

They wanted me to make the whole thing, but I convinced them that infant furniture is temporary. I'll make him some decent furniture when he gets a bit older - and can "help" grandpa. - lol


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Dave66 said:


> I just made one for my daughter & SIL. They bought an el cheapo three drawer dresser (from Goodwill?) and I made a top that sits over the dresser top. It has a space for a change pad, and the other "stuff" needed to change diapers.
> 
> They wanted me to make the whole thing, but I convinced them that infant furniture is temporary. I'll make him some decent furniture when he gets a bit older - and can "help" grandpa. - lol


Dave- Do you have pictures of your tops? I would love to see them. I'm hopefully headed down this same road soon.


----------

